# Einhell Router Model - RT-RO55



## Larkan (Apr 13, 2012)

I recently purchased an Einhell Router Model - RT-RO55

To use with my Leigh Super Jig alas the 703 adaptor for the Leigh that came with the Jig is not suitable for the Einhell. Various emails tic-tacing with Leigh Support and the nearest fit they make is the 703 which caters to the 5cm between screw centres. 
The 703 is round but the router aperture is round with two flat sides, or like a circle with top and base cut off. See the picture below.

A trip to Carbatec and a little re-engineering and we have lift off. Its been like pulling teeth sorting out the adaptor but now ready to rock and roll. 
Hope this helps others. I'll also comment on the Einhell in a few weeks too. Cheers, Kerry


----------

